# Spanish citizenship for grandchildren of deceased citizens



## WPALMER (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here. 

My father's maternal grandparents were Spanish citizens. They are long deceased, but I was wondering if there is any way for him to become a Spanish citizen anyways. Ultimately, this would help me get my citizenship.

Thanks kindly for any information.

Whit Palmer


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a specialist question and whenever we have tried to help before we bounce ideas around and THEN we hear "Oh by the way, I am half-Polish" or "I have a criminal record" that sets everything back to one. 

Your best bet is to ask at your nearest Spanish Embassy for FACTS.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

WPALMER said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


Last I knew, this approach works only in the case of Irish grandparents. Most other countries in the EU require some period of residence in the country for the son or daughter of a citizen to take the citizenship of their parents. In any event, it's doubtful whether your father could pass on Spanish citizenship if he acquired it so long after your own birth.

Check with the local Spanish consulate, but honestly I think it isn't going to work out for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

WPALMER said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> ...


Hi, This is an excerpt from the following site,

Right of return - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Regardless of their place of birth, the adult children and grandchildren of original Spaniards (original Spaniards are those who, at the moment of their birth, were born to people who possessed Spanish citizenship) can also access Spanish nationality on softer terms than other foreigners: they require just 1 year of legal residence, and they are exempted from work restrictions. This law in practice also benefits the great-grandchildren of emigrant Spaniards as long as their grandparents (born outside of Spain) are/were original Spaniards.
Hop it might set you on the right path.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think there's some info here
Historical Memory Law - Descendants of Spanish nationals


----------



## WPALMER (Feb 13, 2010)

OK........this helps a lot.......but who exactly requires one year of legal residence, the grandparents or the person applying for the citizenship. Also, my father's Spaniard grandparents are long deceased, but we can get the birth certificates. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

WPALMER said:


> OK........this helps a lot.......but who exactly requires one year of legal residence, the grandparents or the person applying for the citizenship. Also, my father's Spaniard grandparents are long deceased, but we can get the birth certificates.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


The person who is applying for nationality.


----------

